# slight shaking @50MPH



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok guys so we just got hit in the NE with a big storm which i got stuck a few times but nonetheless... I was driving after being stuck (the next day) and i noticed a shaking at 48+MPH. Thats all no codes, lights, nothing else besides a shake almost like a back and forth shaking pretty quick. Could this just be from snow caught in my tire? any advice wud be appreciated thanks guys


----------



## 12CruzeLT (Nov 25, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking. Have had that happen twice now. Used car wash pressure sprayer on just the wheels and solved it. Too cold to wash whole car. lolol


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Likely snow in the wheels. It'll go away tomorrow when it rains.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

did i mention i hate NY?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL, NY, the state that hates cars. Yet builds so many fun to drive roads...


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey ny is great nyc hates cars


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i live in nyc and in the country


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

ive lived in both... and oh ive lived in AZ too and ... ya AZ takes the cake for me, id live in afghanistan if it wasnt a total pile 3rd world country. Anywhere warm is right. Cold = WRONG


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Stuck ice or snow. Maybe even mud if its sloshy enough???????????


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Had the same thing happen one of the last big snow falls here. The 1LT rims really easily trap snow/ice on the outside & inside of the rims. It does not take much to throw off the wheel balance, look at how small the wheel weight they use to balance tire is.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fixed it was snow/Ice.. Appreciate the help! I hate snow


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

had something similar happen to me the other day, after a huge snowstorm in Toronto... my car was wobbling on the highway around the same speeds... i freaked out and parked in the emergency shoulder for a while... after about 2-3 minutes of checking the tires i noticed a bit of slush behind the wheels, removed it... drove again and the wobbling was all gone. weird how frozen slush/ice can affect the tire motion


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bbdhomer said:


> had something similar happen to me the other day, after a huge snowstorm in Toronto... my car was wobbling on the highway around the same speeds... i freaked out and parked in the emergency shoulder for a while... after about 2-3 minutes of checking the tires i noticed a bit of slush behind the wheels, removed it... drove again and the wobbling was all gone. weird how frozen slush/ice can affect the tire motion


Not really weird considering that wheel balancing weights only weigh a few ounces.


----------

